# Singapore Grand Prix



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, 

planning to come over for Grand Prix week and as a regular on the Dubai Forum I thought I`d pop over here to pick your brains.

Where dya reckon thebest place to watch the race is? Are there any reasonably priced deals locally or should I try to get all booked up before we arrive? 
What are the must see/ must do`s when you visit Singapore for the first time?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

you should book in advance, and the choices are better now, from MBS (to see the cars whizzing like a kilometer away) and the regular suspects, like Fullerton .. 

And the prices can go sky high, based on supply-demand.

buy now .. if you are an F1 addict .. 

YourSingapore.com - Experience


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for that, good web site!!


----------

